# Recommendations: LA area wheel builders



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm looking for recommendations regarding LA area wheel builders. I just purchased a pair of Ambrosio rims which aren't widely available and I'd like to find someone who will build me some solid wheels with those rims.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I picked up a set of new Ambrosio Evolution rims on Ebay a couple of years ago and laced them to my old set of Campy Record hubs. I spent an evening building these up and they've held up well....and I don't do this very often but when I find rims I like, I'm pretty much forced to build them myself.
It's kind of difficult finding a local wheel builder these days. Even my LBS stopped building wheels because of the availability of factory and aftermarket wheelsets. Your best bet is to go to your LBS and ask. Bet they would know someone who does wheel builds on the side.


----------



## whateveronfire (Sep 27, 2005)

Bicycle Johns builds great wheels. I had a wheel built at the small stop in Northrdige (on Reseda south of Nordoff). Reasonable price, the wheel is fantastic and he did it in two days. They have a bigger stores in Burbank and Acton. Great LBS with lots of brands you don't see much.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Kevin Casey at Bicycle Johns is the man! Talk to him about what you're in the mood for, he knows his wheels and is a very nice man. He laced me a pair of velocity aeroheads to ultegra hubs about 6 months ago, which have been bomb-proof!


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*wheelbuilder.com*

Richard is the man....


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

t-moore said:


> Richard is the man....



A belated thanks to you... I'm on the hunt for a good local wheel builder again now that the Reflex rim on my back wheel is cracking at the DS spokes.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

El Caballito said:


> Kevin Casey at Bicycle Johns is the man! Talk to him about what you're in the mood for, he knows his wheels and is a very nice man. He laced me a pair of velocity aeroheads to ultegra hubs about 6 months ago, which have been bomb-proof!



I'll give him a call about a rebuild I need done. Thanks.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

as already mentioned, wheelbuilder.com is excellent. never liked bicycle johns, lots of attitude in that shop.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

rocco said:


> I'll give him a call about a rebuild I need done. Thanks.


He runs Bicycle John's Northridge shop. He did some work on a wheel for me a few months ago. He has scheduling issues but as far as building a wheel, he's great.


----------



## whateveronfire (Sep 27, 2005)

There's a big difference (to me at least) between the Bicycle John's in Burbank and the one in Northridge. Not much attitude going on in Northridge and really good service. I've had them build me a wheel, strip and rebuild a bike for repainting and do routine service. No attitude, no problem.

I also bough a set of wheels recently from Bicycle Wheel Warehouse (online, but down in OC somewhere). Great communication, terrific wheels, and very good prices. :thumbsup:


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> He runs Bicycle John's Northridge shop. He did some work on a wheel for me a few months ago. He has scheduling issues but as far as building a wheel, he's great.



I talked with him on the phone last week. He said he can do the rebuild in two days but I take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

mikeyp123 said:


> as already mentioned, wheelbuilder.com is excellent. never liked bicycle johns, lots of attitude in that shop.


I spoke with Richard at wheelbuilder.com and Kevin Casey at Bicycle Johns in Northridge; I actually found Kevin to be more easy going and interested in building the wheels I want.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

rocco said:


> I spoke with Richard at wheelbuilder.com and Kevin Casey at Bicycle Johns in Northridge; I actually found Kevin to be more easy going and interested in building the wheels I want.


K.. sorry, didn't even know they had a Northridge shop. I've had issues at the Burbank shop. One time I went in there to get a bolt to mount my rear brake (a $1 part).. they automatically assumed I was an idiot and wanted me to bring in the bike.. very annoying.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Kevin is a wheelbuilder extraordinaire.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

El Caballito said:


> Kevin Casey at Bicycle Johns is the man! Talk to him about what you're in the mood for, he knows his wheels and is a very nice man. He laced me a pair of velocity aeroheads to ultegra hubs about 6 months ago, which have been bomb-proof!


Three years have passed since Mr. Casey built my wheels and they are still bomb-proof!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

rocco said:


> I spoke with Richard at wheelbuilder.com and Kevin Casey at Bicycle Johns in Northridge; I actually found Kevin to be more easy going and interested in building the wheels I want.


I got wheels built a long time ago by Richard and he was awesome.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

wheelbuilder.com
Rich is one of the best wheel builders in the country.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

mikeyp123 said:


> K.. sorry, didn't even know they had a Northridge shop. I've had issues at the Burbank shop. One time I went in there to get a bolt to mount my rear brake (a $1 part).. they automatically assumed I was an idiot and wanted me to bring in the bike.. very annoying.



No worries. I've heard other complain about the tude at the Burbank shop.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

t-moore said:


> Richard is the man....


+1. Richard set me up with an Awesome set of Velocity Deep Vs. This guy not only knows his stuff, but he is efficient too. He's located in El Monte (near the 605) or you can visit them on Wheelbuiler.com's website. I was surprised at how small his shop is and he only has about 3 or 4 employees. they are all friendly and very knowledgeable. They even taught me quite a bit about different wheels and types of builds while I was there. Heck, they were even building a pair of the super-expensive Lew Racing wheels for a customer while I was there. That should tell you something about their quality. That being said, they are very reasonably priced well on top of doing top-notch work.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

terbennett said:


> +1. Richard set me up with an Awesome set of Velocity Deep Vs. This guy not only knows his stuff, but he is efficient too. He's located in El Monte (near the 605) or you can visit them on Wheelbuiler.com's website. I was surprised at how small his shop is and he only has about 3 or 4 employees. they are all friendly and very knowledgeable. They even taught me quite a bit about different wheels and types of builds while I was there. Heck, they were even building a pair of the super-expensive Lew Racing wheels for a customer while I was there. That should tell you something about their quality. That being said, they are very reasonably priced well on top of doing top-notch work.


I agree, Rich and his operation are definitely top notch. I picked my wheels up and was impressed by how nice they all were. He has a lot of Edge wheels in stock, hopefully that will be a future purchase for me


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

if your near LAX, see Chris at Summit Ski and Cycles. He built a very nice wheel set for my mt. bike, it has taken abuse but never needs truing. I believe his price is $50 per wheel. The shop is a small neighborhood shop, but I have seen some very fast bikes go thru it, his son rides a Ridley Noah Pro Tour level bike.

I bought a factory set of Vuelta superlites there, 1440 grams and super fast. Never needed truing, even after some nasty pot hole hits.


----------

